# Ok At What Age Do You Plan On Dying?



## big rockpile

Ok to get real you can Die any age, everyone will Die.

Bought a Pickup. I have been told this will probably be the last Vehicle I buy. Thinking of buying another Crossbow. Was told my 15 year old one does good enough and I'll be lucky to be hunting this year much less in the future. Heating the House have been told that might as well forget heating with wood because I'm too Old to cut it and keep it in the House. I compromise and use wood during the coldest part of the winter, Propane the rest.

And hey give me a chance to try. I go to do something and people say you are too old. Couple times I have tried and found I couldn't but at least it was my decision I couldn't do it.

Ok I'm almost 65 years old, seems everyone is telling me to just sit down and die. I'm thinking it is my choice to at least try long as it don't endanger me or anyone else. I have to admit I do unhealthy stuff but I enjoy. On the other hand my Doctor told me he is not concerned with my weight because I have Old Peoples problems but I'm very healthy but I have went from 265 to 256 just watching my intake.

Ok just asking because I'm wanting to go when others what to hold me back because I might die . LOL

big rockpile


----------



## Oregon1986

I'm never going to die,I don't have time for death


----------



## Skamp

big rockpile said:


> ...........I'm thinking it is my choice to at least try long as it don't endanger me or anyone else............


OK, it is quite simple, for most. LOL

Are your affairs in order? I’m really looking forward to the answer on that one.


----------



## frogmammy

I got a new door for the front of the house. Salesman came to check it out after it was installed, and told me, proud as punch...You have a LIFETIME warrenty on this door!

I replied...I'm 68! BIG deal!

Mon


----------



## big rockpile

frogmammy said:


> I got a new door for the front of the house. Salesman came to check it out after it was installed, and told me, proud as punch...You have a LIFETIME warrenty on this door!
> 
> I replied...I'm 68! BIG deal!
> 
> Mon


Yes we have been through this, 40 years on a roof. Ok cool roof taken care of until I'm 105.


big rockpile


----------



## big rockpile

Skamp said:


> Are your affairs in order? I’m really looking forward to the answer on that one.


Yes hold my Beer.

big rockpile


----------



## ET1 SS

I am 59.

My 'plan' is to live to be 101 and then to die while making love to a hot babe, at the hands of a jealous husband.


----------



## big rockpile

Oregon1986 said:


> I'm never going to die,I don't have time for death


You know I always said when I was younger staying up for many days and nights in a row that I will have time later in life to sleep. This coming from a Guy that now finds 12+ Hours of sleep a day is needed.

big rockpile


----------



## big rockpile

ET1 SS said:


> I am 59.
> 
> My 'plan' is to live to be 101 and then to die while making love to a hot babe, at the hands of a jealous husband.


The sex would probably kill me considering I haven't had any for 16 years.

big rockpile


----------



## Skamp

big rockpile said:


> Yes hold my Beer.
> 
> big rockpile


OK, if that is in fact the case why ask? I thought your drinking days were over though.


----------



## ET1 SS

big rockpile said:


> The sex would probably kill me considering I haven't had any for 16 years.


I hear you.

It has been a few years here too.

Then I have had prostate cancer. Along with removing my prostate the surgeon also removed much of the nerve bundle to my penis.

But I have high hopes, modern medicine is always coming up with new things. Right now, if I am ever allowed in the presence of a nude female, ever again, I am hoping to have a sybian toy for her to ride.


----------



## AZSongBird1973

Age is a number. Old/young is a state of being and/or mind. I've known people who are in their 30s who are old as heck and 80 year olds who could give me a run for my money! Some days we all feel old. Listen to your body and have some common sense. Even if your brain says you can do it, better run that by the other attached parts to make sure they're okay with that too. Otherwise you'll really feel old when you're laid up in the bed and can't move. I'm sure your family members are showing concern for you..or they're mean as hell.


----------



## Oregon1986

big rockpile said:


> The sex would probably kill me considering I haven't had any for 16 years.
> 
> big rockpile


Tmi!!


----------



## Skamp

AZSongBird1973 said:


> Age is a number. Old/young is a state of being and/or mind. I've known people who are in their 30s who are old as heck and 80 year olds who could give me a run for my money! Some days we all feel old. Listen to your body and have some common sense. Even if your brain says you can do it, better run that by the other attached parts to make sure they're okay with that too. Otherwise you'll really feel old when you're laid up in the bed and can't move. I'm sure your family members are showing concern for you..or they're mean as hell.


This, from the thighs of dominance?


----------



## crehberg

I'm not planning to live past 70. If I do...great. None of the men on my "side" of the family have lived past 70...so I'm gonna call that the cut off!


----------



## Oregon1986

Your lack of nookie explains a lot,lol


----------



## AZSongBird1973

Skamp said:


> This, from the thighs of dominance?


How about if you just back off and crawl back in your cave? I'm not sure what I ever did to rattle your cage but you can feel free to leave me alone.


----------



## po boy

I plan to live to 71 years, 7 months, 23 days, 20 hours and 33 minutes .


----------



## big rockpile

crehberg said:


> I'm not planning to live past 70. If I do...great. None of the men on my "side" of the family have lived past 70...so I'm gonna call that the cut off!


Hey I should feel good Men in my family don't see 60.

big rockpile


----------



## big rockpile

ET1 SS said:


> I hear you.
> 
> It has been a few years here too.
> 
> Then I have had prostate cancer. Along with removing my prostate the surgeon also removed much of the nerve bundle to my penis.
> 
> But I have high hopes, modern medicine is always coming up with new things. Right now, if I am ever allowed in the presence of a nude female, ever again, I am hoping to have a sybian toy for her to ride.


Oh I'm good to go but my wife went through the change and that was all she wrote. After so long don't miss it. Heck don't even sleep with her anymore but she is still a Good woman.

big rockpile


----------



## big rockpile

AZSongBird1973 said:


> How about if you just back off and crawl back in your cave? I'm not sure what I ever did to rattle your cage but you can feel free to leave me alone.


Hey I see you are a Hard Working Woman. Dealing with the Heat ok?

big rockpile


----------



## big rockpile

Oregon1986 said:


> Tmi!!


You know my Baby Sister said the same when I told her I haven't slep with my wife in over a year but I think she thought I was talking about the sex thing.

big rockpile


----------



## Clem

I just hope it's around the end of the month. I hope to get as much use as possible out of my first of the month bath.


----------



## Sourdough

I have been ready to die for the last 57 years. Everyday I am ready to die. It was and is a way of living that I adopted when I turned 15 y/o and ran away and never returned home. I filed with the courts to get emancipation papers. I'll soon be 72 and I am way more then ready. I've lived an incredible life of adventure in awesome Alaska.


----------



## big rockpile

Skamp said:


> OK, if that is in fact the case why ask? I thought your drinking days were over though.


Ok not suppose to have Alcohol or Caffeine. Caffeine I have cut back. Alcohol haven't had any until Lately and had a few Beers but no hard stuff.

But I'm also not to have Greens or eat too much too late and was told if it tasted good spit it out I'm not suppose to have it.

big rockpile


----------



## big rockpile

Clem said:


> I just hope it's around the end of the month. I hope to get as much use as possible out of my first of the month bath.


Hey I got to the YMCA take a Shower 3X a week.

big rockpile


----------



## big rockpile

Sourdough said:


> I have been ready to die for the last 57 years. Everyday I am ready to die. It was and is a way of living that I adopted when I turned 15 y/o and ran away and never returned home. I filed with the courts to get emancipation papers. I'll soon be 72 and I am way more then ready. I've lived an incredible life of adventure in awesome Alaska.


Not far behind you. I quit school at 17 and joined the USMC.

big rockpile


----------



## muleskinner2

AZSongBird1973 said:


> How about if you just back off and crawl back in your cave? I'm not sure what I ever did to rattle your cage but you can feel free to leave me alone.


Good come back.


----------



## Skamp

AZSongBird1973 said:


> How about if you just back off and crawl back in your cave? I'm not sure what I ever did to rattle your cage but you can feel free to leave me alone.


You go girl, show ‘em what you’ve got.


----------



## muleskinner2

I never thought I would make it this long. But, it has been one hell of a ride. Most of the men in my family live till their late 90's, so now it its just a matter of how much trouble can I get into in the next thirty years.


----------



## big rockpile

po boy said:


> I plan to live to 71 years, 7 months, 23 days, 20 hours and 33 minutes .


How many seconds?

big rockpile


----------



## AZSongBird1973

big rockpile said:


> Hey I see you are a Hard Working Woman. Dealing with the Heat ok?
> 
> big rockpile


I mean no offense to you on your thread Mr. Rockpile...nothing directed toward you. It's unfortunate that there are some who like to commit random acts of meanness and take the opportunity to do so on other people's posts. And I dont much like mean people.


----------



## Skamp

muleskinner2 said:


> Good come back.


Mr. take your ball and bat and go home. LOL.


----------



## po boy

big rockpile said:


> How many seconds?
> 
> big rockpile


I didn't do that because I can't type that fast and I should b gone already!


big rockpile said:


> How many seconds?
> 
> big rockpile


----------



## muleskinner2

Sourdough said:


> I've lived an incredible life of adventure in awesome Alaska


I got a small taste of that when I lived in Teller. Sometimes I wish I had stayed.


----------



## CajunSunshine

I should be dead already, so every day I am glad I woke up on the right side of the grass...which means every day is a good day regardless of what-all happens.


.


----------



## IndyDave

I am almost to 45 but not in such good shape. I definitely have modest expectations. It reminds me of one of the most important lessons from the battle between John Paul Jones's Bonhomme Richard and the HMS Serapis: It important to have the knowledge and understanding and also the fortitude to fight from a sinking ship.


----------



## Teej

The day I can no longer take care of my animals either physically or mentally is the day I hope I die, when that will be I have no idea. My mom is 88 and has just started failing in the last year or so. We had to make her give up her car at the beginning of this year because her vision was getting too bad and we had to start cleaning her house for her although I think it's more our punishment for taking her car away than it is because she can't do it.


----------



## big rockpile

Teej said:


> The day I can no longer take care of my animals either physically or mentally is the day I hope I die, when that will be I have no idea. My mom is 88 and has just started failing in the last year or so. We had to make her give up her car at the beginning of this year because her vision was getting too bad and we had to start cleaning her house for her although I think it's more our punishment for taking her car away than it is because she can't do it.


Oh I gave up my Animals years ago. I got down and my wife couldn't take care of them so we sold them all.

She hated it because I would spend time with them, she would just Feed and go. Like she said they was my Babies and nobody ever knew me without animals. Now I'm cutting way back on Garden and Firewood Cutting.

big rockpile


----------



## farmrbrown

To answer your question, BRP, my "plan" was to be dead by 30.......oops. 

A saying I've recently grown fond of - We make our plans, and God just laughs.


----------



## Bearfootfarm

I had to check the top of the page to see if this was the "dark room".
There's a wild crowd in here.


----------



## haypoint

Hoping for 97 years old. Cause of death, shotgun blast from a jealous husband.


----------



## farmrbrown

Bearfootfarm said:


> I had to check the top of the page to see if this was the "dark room".
> There's a wild crowd in here.


It's probably overflow from the crowd, the bouncers have been distracted today.


----------



## gilberte

I'll probably live forever. Didn't somebody say, "Only the Good Die Young"?


----------



## newfieannie

AZSongBird1973 said:


> How about if you just back off and crawl back in your cave? I'm not sure what I ever did to rattle your cage but you can feel free to leave me alone.


oh don't feel it's just you AZ. it's most of us and we just ignore him or her now. hopefully it'll find it's pod soon. ~Georgia


----------



## newfieannie

this last week I felt like I was dying several times what with heat stroke, exhaustion and whatnot. I even had my bag packed and ready to call an ambulance yesterday(course it's only someone like me would go out there digging and cutting down trees in this dangerous weather. after all we are being warned all day long). but yes I plan to live in the 100's like most of my people. ~Georgia


----------



## pairofthrees

I planned on never being this old, both my father and his father were diagnosed with cancer in their 30s so I feel like I'm playing with house money by being healthy in my 40s


----------



## catsboy

My goal is be 100 yo. My moms side of the family has 3 women who lived past 100. No man in the family has lived past 85.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO

One hundred and four. Long enough to keep my sons from getting hold of the family trust and my investments.


----------



## tiffanysgallery

I died once on an ER table and the Doctors brought me back, not that it matters now. 

My mom died at the young age of 94 and my dad is still living so if DNA means anything I've got a lot of time left to annoy others.


----------



## emdeengee

As a person who actually has an expiry date stamped on her bum by her disease I don`t think about the length of life anymore but the quality of life. You could live to be 100 and be bored out of your mind or too frightened to live at any age. So just enjoy each day.


----------



## kalmara

quality of life is more important to me, than living to a great age, it will end when I am ready to go


----------



## geo in mi

I gave up making any definite date of my expiration. Every time it gets close, I keep hitting the snooze button. Works for me.

geo


----------



## TripleD

According to one of my nephews it should have been yesterday. He told me I had a death wish. Three of them caught me on a scaffold caulking crown molding on 18ft ceilings. They slipped up on me and I was just standing on a rung holding another by one hand and reaching out too far. I did have my beer cooler up there with me...


----------



## mnn2501

I want to die peacefully in my sleep like my grandfather, rather than screaming in terror like his passengers.

--

I doubt I'll make it to 80, just too many miles on this old body.


----------



## Grey Mare

Well....Heaven doesn't want me and Hell's afraid of me...so whenever the Goddess wishes to call me home...


----------



## Sole soil

I don't know how long I will live , but I plan on my last check to bounce.


----------



## light rain

newfieannie said:


> this last week I felt like I was dying several times what with heat stroke, exhaustion and whatnot. I even had my bag packed and ready to call an ambulance yesterday(course it's only someone like me would go out there digging and cutting down trees in this dangerous weather. after all we are being warned all day long). but yes I plan to live in the 100's like most of my people. ~Georgia



If this is your goal I hope you make it with time to spare!


----------



## weaselfire

ET1 SS said:


> I am 59.
> 
> My 'plan' is to live to be 101 and then to die while making love to a hot babe, at the hands of a jealous husband.


George Burns - "I expect to die at 110, shot by a jealous husband."

He was a decade short.

Jeff


----------



## MoonRiver

AZSongBird1973 said:


> Age is a number. Old/young is a state of being and/or mind. I've known people who are in their 30s who are old as heck and 80 year olds who could give me a run for my money! Some days we all feel old. Listen to your body and have some common sense. Even if your brain says you can do it, better run that by the other attached parts to make sure they're okay with that too. Otherwise you'll really feel old when you're laid up in the bed and can't move. I'm sure your family members are showing concern for you..or they're mean as hell.


Age is real. When you are old and get sick, you really feel weak. Most don't have the strength and vitality they had in their 30's or 40's or even 50's to snap back. 

I think that's nature's way of preparing old people to accept death. When you lose your strength it's easy to lose your will as well.


----------



## pixiedoodle

WELL I AM 72 BUT SHOOTING FOR LATE 90'S AT THE EARLIEST!


----------



## Jlynnp

My Grandmother lived to be 98, so I am planning to make it to 100.


----------



## 4tu

At the end of my credit limit before I get the bill.


----------



## Twp.Tom




----------



## MoonRiver

I'm thinking about 82. I have my finances planned so that's about when I run out of money. If I live past 82, I guess the government will have to keep me alive - or not.


----------



## MichaelZ

Cover up my bald head and I could pass for someone younger than myself even though I am 59. I run 2 1/4 miles every other day, do pushups and other exercises regularly, and am at a perfect weight. And I have prostate cancer and chose not to have surgery. Going good so far for the first year since the biopsy but who knows? And also, one wrong tug at the steering wheel by me or the other guy could send me to eternity this week, as it has nearly done so a few times now. I plan to live a while but also plan to leave as soon as I am called, with the assurance of grace that comes from faith in Jesus Christ.


----------



## Darren

crehberg said:


> I'm not planning to live past 70. If I do...great. None of the men on my "side" of the family have lived past 70...so I'm gonna call that the cut off!


Same in my familiy. There's always a first.

No one believes my age when they find out. I always ask how old they think I am if they ask. After they guess, I thank them. Stay as active and as healthy as you can. Death is a transition. Not an ending. Be open to the possibilities.


----------



## FreeRange

The only thing I am planning is to have my paperwork in order so my family doesn't have a big headache trying to find things when I'm gone, and to have enough insurance to cover immediate expenses.

A few of the women in my family have lived into 90's and 100's. Mom is still on the go at 87. I want to live until some health issue makes living miserable, but we don't always get what we want.



Darren said:


> Same in my familiy. There's always a first.
> 
> No one believes my age when they find out. I always ask how old they think I am if they ask. After they guess, I thank them. Stay as active and as healthy as you can. Death is a transition. Not an ending. Be open to the possibilities.


I've always thought I looked young for my age, but I went to the grocery store the other day and the checkout lady, who looks at least 10 years older older than my actual age, said to me, "I've been meaning to tell you how much you look like my older sister." OLDER sister. I guess I look older than I think.


----------



## light rain

Yes I know that realization. It does remind me of a Last Man Standing episode...

A female clerk at a farm store a couple of years ago said something to my husband about "you and your mother"... There may have been smoke coming out of my nostrils...


----------



## [email protected]

I am going to be 76 in Sept. I always thought I looked young for my age until young women started holding the door for me..
I have so many things to do, I just want to live long enough to get them done.
I don't even buy green bananas.. and the bank is sending me the calendar one month at a time..


----------



## mreynolds

Years ago I roofed my grandfathers house. I told him he should get thirty year shingles. He said "Nah, you'll be roofing it for someone else by then. Just get the twenty year ones." 15 years later it was time to roof it again and I asked if he wanted 20 year shingles again and he said "NO, find me some 50 year shingles this time." 

You never know


----------



## CountryMom22

Not shooting for a specific age, but I just hope to be healthy and strong as long as possible. I've watched my best friend confined to a wheel chair for the last 15 years, unable to so much as scratch her own nose due to MS. That is not living!

My parents are in their mid 70's and in pretty good shape. Both have had their health issues but have bounced back and live completely independently. That is what I hope for.


----------



## anniew

I don't plan on dying...but if I did, it might be when BRP stops using "OK" to start each post...which makes it that I'd live forever...


----------



## njkomarnitzky

big rockpile said:


> Ok to get real you can Die any age, everyone will Die.
> 
> Bought a Pickup. I have been told this will probably be the last Vehicle I buy. Thinking of buying another Crossbow. Was told my 15 year old one does good enough and I'll be lucky to be hunting this year much less in the future. Heating the House have been told that might as well forget heating with wood because I'm too Old to cut it and keep it in the House. I compromise and use wood during the coldest part of the winter, Propane the rest.
> 
> And hey give me a chance to try. I go to do something and people say you are too old. Couple times I have tried and found I couldn't but at least it was my decision I couldn't do it.
> 
> Ok I'm almost 65 years old, seems everyone is telling me to just sit down and die. I'm thinking it is my choice to at least try long as it don't endanger me or anyone else. I have to admit I do unhealthy stuff but I enjoy. On the other hand my Doctor told me he is not concerned with my weight because I have Old Peoples problems but I'm very healthy but I have went from 265 to 256 just watching my intake.
> 
> Ok just asking because I'm wanting to go when others what to hold me back because I might die . LOL
> 
> big rockpile


I told my son I'll know when it's my time and when it is just a driving to the top of the mountain and leave me there with my pistol I'll be just fine


----------



## AmericanStand

S


ET1 SS said:


> I am 59.
> 
> My 'plan' is to live to be 101 and then to die while making love to a hot babe, at the hands of a jealous husband.


Sounds similar to what I’ve said for years. At 113 shot by the jealous husbands of 23 year old triplets.
But now that I’m getting older I may include their mother.


----------



## HermitJohn

I think I may already be dead, and am just carrying on through shear momentum.


----------



## mnn2501

I've never died yet, I'm not going to start now.


----------



## GTX63

Doctor: "I have some bad news and some very bad news."

Patient: "Well, might as well give me the bad news first."

Doctor: "The lab called with your test results. They said you have 24 hours to live."

Patient: "24 Hours! Thats terrible! What could be worse? What's the very bad news?"

Doctor: "I've been trying to reach you since yesterday.


----------



## Shrek

I long ago accepted that I would most likely not live beyond my mid 70s based on the fact that the majority of the males in my family for the three generations before my generation who died naturally all passed between the ages of 70 and 76. Only two lived to be over the age of 80 and I am not in anywhere near as good health as they were.

Luckily I have survived longer than the males who died younger than I due to stupid accidents and a cousin who had a appetite for messing with married women when we were in our 20s.

Maybe I will become the third male of four generations to live to 80 or beyond in fairly good health but if my allotted time falls within the historical norm of the generations preceding mine by living my lifestyle within reasonable boundaries and minimal meddling by doctors, the 70 to 75 years will suit me. Whenever my allotted time comes to it's end, I just hope I either pass in my sleep or if awake, the Reaper pops up in my face and zaps me on in the blink of an eye.

However my time ends, I just hope I don't have any dementia and adult diaper years or a lingering wasting away death at the end of my trip on this rock.


----------



## newfieannie

that's what I sometimes worry about also. course if I get a warning I have a plan but we don't always get warning. my sister emailed me this morning . she's worried about strokes. we are both in excellent health. she runs marathons. we lost our brother a few months ago at 90. one brother is 87 . I had him for a couple visits after his wife passed. he can climb trees like a monkey. I had him helping me on the land. cutting and burning brush and whatnot. we weren't even working up a sweat and there was my son having to quit and rest.

I have another bro.86. I haven't seen him for years but I saw a pic and he looks haggard but his wife is in a home and he goes in every morning and does all the work that needs to be done for her I wouldn't think he would last much longer like that. course I was sole care giver to 4 so who knows. ~Georgia


----------



## [email protected]

if I knew where I was going to die,
I wouldn't go there..
my wife and I discuss dying. neither of us wants to be the last to go. the survivor has to clean up all the messes ..


----------



## Meinecke

Never planned an age...but hearing that with almost 65 they predetermine you is pretty strange...
All in my family at least reached 90+ and i am planing to be shot down from a motorcycle at the speed of 100+ trying to escape the cops on a freeway at the age of 110...with my wife on the back seat...
So no one has to clean any mess, we go with Adrenalin, being on the news and having fun on our last trip and the government even pays for the clean up and funeral


----------



## oldtruckbbq

My wife says that I can't die before her because she doesn't want to have to deal with funeral and all the other "stuff". So, I can't go until she goes. Her Grandmothers both lived past 90 and her Mom is in her mid 80's and shows no sign of slowing down. I may be in for a long ride, and I'm good with that.


----------



## ticndig

I always thought I'd die young . I missed the boat and turn 60 in two weeks .so now I hope to live until I'm 86 .
all my friends have already past away ,I guess we lived hard and I got lucky.


----------



## light rain

None of us are going to live forever. We make jokes and calculate the odds and ponder.
njkomarnitzky... what was your son's response? Terrible burden to lay on a child...
After what I've seen after almost 7 decades very few of us die peacefully and continent in our sleep.
But oh the things we've seen, experienced and for hopefully find a reason for gratitude.


----------



## Michael W. Smith

I've been pondering this for a while.
I had to correct my wife just last week when she said about us being middle aged. I asked her "Middle aged? What are you talking about? I'm 51 and you are 50 - we are on the downhill side!"

Not sure what kind of timeline I'm looking at. Genetic wise, one GrandFather died in his 60's, another Grandfather and Grandmother died in their 70's, and one Grandmother died in her 80's. My Mother died when she was 47. My Dad died when he was 69.

I have no misguided thoughts of living into my 80's or 90's. One of my motto's is "There are worse things than death."


----------



## big rockpile

Interesting I've been having health problems and still waiting to have Test run. Supposed to just basically do nothing. Today did more than I had in a long time and I can tell it was too much.

All I know is I can't just set. I do some until I need to rest. My wife is nice but she wants me to set on my butt 24/7 because I might die. I figure it this way it don't matter when my time is up it is up, I've had a good run. Don't know anyone that hasn't left this world alive other than Jesus Christ and because He lives I have hope of living for eternity.

big rockpile


----------



## big rockpile

Oregon1986 said:


> I'm never going to die,I don't have time for death


I use to say that about sleep I went for around 35 years with basically no sleep. Now if I don't get a straight 10 hours I take a long nap.

big rockpile


----------



## Evons hubby

I woulda bet good money that I'd never see the north side of fifty. I'm really not good at this game, that came and went seventeen years ago! At this point it makes no difference, I'm obviously going to live til I die unless the bourbon or a jealous husband gets me first.


----------



## Clem

Every second is a second I didn't have before. I live hard as I can, work hard as I can, sleep hard as I can. When the Grim Reaper comes, I'm gonna offer her some homemade wine, some killer pot, and gonna get her high as hell, and we're gonna d-d-d-do it in the road.


----------



## tiffanysgallery

Tomorrow is promised to no one. Live today as it's your last. Love as you have never loved before.


----------



## Evons hubby

I like that first part... The second line sounds a bit risky.... And the last line can get a feller kilt ifn her husband catches him!


----------



## lmrose

I didn't know my mother but someone told me she lived until 79 yrs. My Dad lived until 80 yrs. His mother until 85 yrs. I had an uncle who died at 85 yr. and another in his 50's. Two aunts one lived to 85 yrs and the other 70 yrs. BUT my sisters only lived until 52 yrs. and 61 yrs. Nieces died at 36 yrs and 44 yrs and baby nephew. My son died at 37 yrs. It seems the next generation isn't living as long. I wasn't around many of these relatives so don't know their life style . I know one aunt beat cancer in her 60's and lived on to 92 yrs. and a cousin I heard lasted into her 90's. All these were on my Dad's side. Mother I don't know except she was the last of 17 children so I assume everyone is dead now. 

I am 72 yrs. now and after decades of sickness and hard times I finally feel well and have a handle on my life instead of struggling to survive. I hope I can live a good long time yet and see if I can do something worth while to contribute to the well being of others. I don't want to die without fulfilling what ever purpose God had intended me to do. I believe we all have gifts and talents we were given at birth and should develop them and use them to glorify God by using our God given abilities for the good of others. 

My time is running low if family history is an indicator so I am trying to narrow down and focus on what abilities I have and start using them. My biggest problem is I procrastinate and lack confidence in my attempts to do anything worth while. That comes from being told for all my young life I was retarded and couldn't learn and am no good. I know that was wrong but knowing and not believing it was a lot to overcome. My Grandma used to say she was living on borrowed time after she passed 70 yrs. She borrowed another 15 yrs. . I am ready to go home to Jesus if He calls me but I hope I can borrow some more years. I feel like I am just starting to live finally!


----------



## CKelly78z

We are both 53 years old. My wife will no doubt live into her 90s. I, on the other hand, will be doing very well to get past 80 (re-occurring hodgkins disease, new pace maker, on blood thinners). I am very active, and hope to stay that way on my farm, but will probably just not wake up one morning (hopefully 30-35 years from now).


----------



## AmericanStand

George Burns is my example, I hope to die on my 113th birthday shot to death by the jealous husbands of 23-year-old triplets.... 
A man has to have goals to shoot for!


----------



## Scott SW Ohio

Like others here, I don’t have much longevity in my ancestry. Both my grandfathers died in their 60s and my dad at 54. Having just turned sixty, I am pleasantly surprised to still be here. I don’t have any health problems so far and I feel as though I could go on for a good while.

Lately I have been feeling more at peace with the world and with myself. It is as if I am finally on top of things that I have struggled with my whole life - finances, family, self-image, personal philosophy. I would not turn down another fifty years, but I could be satisfied with a handful more of these really good ones.


----------



## Bravo2uniform

I'm shooting for age 125 and being shot by a jealous lover.

Seriously, though, I am old enough to understand that sitting down is death. I look at the folks I know who have lived a long time and they all had a gracious, good outlook on life and continued to work hard until the end. For my father, his two dogs gave him a sense of purpose and a reason to get up. And, if hard work could kill a man, he'd have been dead at age 10. He delivered meals on wheels lunches until he was 83. He often would tell me he was busy on thus and such day because he had to, "Deliver food to the old folks", most of whom were younger than himself.


----------



## mnn2501

I'll be happy just to go peacefully in my sleep like my grandfather did instead of screaming in terror like his passengers were.






an old joke but a good one.


----------



## TheMartianChick

I have longevity on both sides of my family. My parents are in their mid-80s. Both come from large families. However, a few of their siblings did die in their 50s, 60s, & 70s. They were mostly smokers and/or hard drinkers. I would hope to live at least as long as my parents. I do believe that I have an advantage that they didn't have: I was never poor. Poverty in childhood and adulthood can often lead to chronic health conditions and social habits that can lead to an early death. Of course, I could just be hit by a bus tomorrow. There is no way to predict that type of outcome.


----------



## TheMartianChick

I have longevity on both sides of my family. My parents are in their mid-80s. Both come from large families. However, a few of their siblings did die in their 50s, 60s, & 70s. They were mostly smokers and/or hard drinkers. I would hope to live at least as long as my parents. I do believe that I have an advantage that they didn't have: I was never poor. Poverty in childhood and adulthood can often lead to chronic health conditions and social habits that can lead to an early death. Of course, I could just be hit by a bus tomorrow. There is no way to predict that type of outcome.


----------



## siberian

Definition of an optimist. A 90 yr old , marrying a 20 yr old and buying a house next to the school.


----------



## 101pigs

big rockpile said:


> Not far behind you. I quit school at 17 and joined the USMC.
> 
> big rockpile


I quit school at 17 and joined USMC. 1st 2 years in Turkey on the Black sea. I year in the middle east teaching them people how to kill each other. It worked. Last year at 29 palms, Ca. in charge of the education department on base. Came out of military with a 4 years college degree. Went to college for 8 years for engineering degrees. H.S. dropout.


----------



## ridgerunner1965

we took some test my last year of hi school and the marines kept calling me. I wish id of went with them. I could shoot good with about any kind of gun. I really wish id of gave them a chance.


----------

